# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Закрытик в ручную порта 1900/UDP

## zeroua

Мне захотелось узнать нужно ли этот порт закрывать и как это сделать в ручную... 

1900/UDP Microsoft SSDP Enables discovery of UPnP devices

Варианты был один остановить соответствующие службы а именно: 

*upnphost* и *SSDPSRV*, но даже после остановки этих служб порт не пропал (

З.Ы. В общем жду советов и ответов, заранее благодарен.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## zeroua

Сам вообще разобрался, я как-то все время пропускал тот факт что порт 1900 используется программой uTorrent ...

----------

